

I abandon my abusive relationship with Facebook - panic
http://blog.plover.com/misc/facebook.html

======
simonsarris
This post seems a bit too much like forced outrage, maybe as a kneejerk
because Luluvise doesn't seem like the kindest of sites (at least at first
glance, I haven't looked)

I've talked here about why I enjoy facebook in general before[1], so I'll only
mention the relevant bit here:

All of my privacy options are on the lowest possible setting. I treat anything
that occurs on the site as if it were public. I don't see why not, I'm not
going to pretend that photos of myself or my wall postings are anywhere near
interesting enough to hide. In fact I'm not sure why people who put things on
facebook want privacy at all for that data. I never worry that something I say
might be picked up on by the wrong person because I'd never post anything that
I wouldn't want the world to hear.

Why is it a big deal if "People who can see your info can bring it with them
when they use apps"? You _already gave away the data._ It's not like you can
let your friends (or whatever settings you have) look at your images but not
copy them. You already willingly granted them that power. You friends are all
free to climb Mount Everest and paper the top with printouts of all your
photos for them to pepper the frozen landscape for the next 100 years if they
so please.

I think the outrage is overblown a bit. Luluvise certainly doesn't need
facebook's nod here to accomplish their goal. It's not like luluvise did
something novel with your data, they just made doing something slightly easier
with data you already willingly gave to all the people that your settings
desired.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3543185>

~~~
dalke
I don't see any forced outrage. It'a a "death of a thousand cuts" sort of
issue, or in this case 53 cuts.

You say you "already gave away the data". That's the heart of the problem,
isn't it? The author of that essay doesn't agree, and thinks that
fundamentally he should be in final control of his data, to the point of being
able to delete it if and when he wishes.

FB (and you) disagree, which is why he's leaving FB. You find it useful, sure,
but not all people are "shy people like [you]", and don't have the same
reasons for wanting to use FB.

~~~
pasbesoin
My concern extends to the increasing mining of social graphs. For example, the
concern that having "undesirable" friends may turn you in turn into an
"outcast": For loans, insurance, job applications, and who knows what else.
(The No Fly List? I wouldn't put it past them...)

This could have a rather corrosive effect on the very "networking" nature and
commonality of the Internet. I don't particularly want to be shepherded into a
class, or caste, based hierarchy of online connectivity.

I mean, people will cluster and groups will form, on their own. But enabling
third parties to so aggressively and thoroughly use that to classify and
segregate? No, thanks.

Maybe I'm just naive, and this will inevitably happen. Well, I have control
over my own actions and participation in same.

------
moocow01
You can fully delete your FB profile (not just deactivate) - in their help
center there is a blurb and a link to do a full deletion...

[http://www.facebook.com/help/search/?q=how+do+i+delete+my+ac...](http://www.facebook.com/help/search/?q=how+do+i+delete+my+account)

------
zotz
I had 2000+ friends. I deleted my account two weeks ago and it should be gone
by tomorrow.

I have no more interest in monetizing my connections for the benefit of a
small group of people I don't even like or respect.

